# 25 point direct point add on??



## bendadin (Sep 26, 2017)

I have 50 BLT and 100 AKV purchased resale. I purchased before the last benefit restriction. I have 8 kids and we've just started bringing the grandkids to Disney. So I was thinking about adding a couple of my adult children to my small contract. But since I have to close on a contract anyway, I am thinking that maybe I should just go ahead and do a 25 point contract direct from Disney, so then if by chance they do go back and strip resale benefits or raise the minimum purchase, I would add least have the one contract that would retain benefits (whatever they may be.)

Thoughts?


----------



## Dean (Sep 27, 2017)

bendadin said:


> I have 50 BLT and 100 AKV purchased resale. I purchased before the last benefit restriction. I have 8 kids and we've just started bringing the grandkids to Disney. So I was thinking about adding a couple of my adult children to my small contract. But since I have to close on a contract anyway, I am thinking that maybe I should just go ahead and do a 25 point contract direct from Disney, so then if by chance they do go back and strip resale benefits or raise the minimum purchase, I would add least have the one contract that would retain benefits (whatever they may be.)
> 
> Thoughts?


I don't think there's any chance they'll strip benefits from those currently qualified.  If there's a change that has new benefits, like a DVC II that was separate, you likely wouldn't be qualified anyway even with a new retail purchase.  The number of points you own will be limiting for a large group, are you thinking of adding volume so you can do a trip with the entire group going forward?  If so, you might consider a larger add on at either AKV or BLT resale or possibly at SSR if you're OK staying there.  I wouldn't worry about them raising the minimum, in this situation it wouldn't seem likely to be a benefit to add direct or that 25 vs 50 would make any difference for you anyway.  One thing you could do would be to add on resale with the name changes then add a 25 pt retail so they would be qualified.  Or you could change one (or both) of your current contracts so they'd be qualified then add on resale.  It'd be more difficult to match the contract if you are trying to match up to your UY.  Just be aware if you change any of them or add on differently, they become separate masters and can't be linked directly so you wouldn't be able to use the points seamlessly together.  That means you'd either have to reserve stays separately and possibly link reservations or you'd have to deal with transfers which likely wouldn't be bookable online.  What they won't do is sell you a new 25 pt contract with different names than currently listed but you could do this at 50 pts for most resorts, 100 at Copper Creek.


----------



## bendadin (Sep 27, 2017)

So if I simply add them to one of my two contracts, will both contracts still be on my same account screen or will have new log ins?


----------



## Dean (Sep 27, 2017)

bendadin said:


> So if I simply add them to one of my two contracts, will both contracts still be on my same account screen or will have new log ins?


You should be able to access them under one log in but will have a pull down to toggle between them.  You will only be able to use points from a single account at one time and not combined them if you make this change.  One way to approach it is to add them to either the 50 or 100 pt contract then add on that contract.  Then possibly sell the other contract.  You'd just have to work through the numbers applicable.  Another is to change both contracts by adding different people to different contracts. The cost per contract will vary from around $40 if you do it yourself with a quit claim to upwards of $450.  If you want someone else to do it for you, LT transfers is likely the cheapest at around $175 out the door for WDW.  Still another approach would be to just buy a new contract and do a 25 pt add on then sell the other 2.  What's best depends on where you want to end up in terms of # of points, UY and home resort since the smaller contracts will sell for a premium but it does give you the option of a total reset if you don't have the home resort and/or UY that works best for you.


----------



## bendadin (Oct 13, 2017)

So I am trying to buy a 50 point Poly contract direct Dec UY, and my guide said no. This might be the only time I ever make an attempt to buy a timeshare at retail and I was shot down.


----------



## Dean (Oct 13, 2017)

bendadin said:


> So I am trying to buy a 50 point Poly contract direct Dec UY, and my guide said no. This might be the only time I ever make an attempt to buy a timeshare at retail and I was shot down.


I would ask them to speak to a supervision.  It is my understanding that even for a new buyer, the minimum is only 50 points other than Copper Creek where the minimum as a new buyer is 100.  As such the minimum for a current buyer buying the same use year and titled the same is 50 at CCV & 25 otherwise though the 25 requires a cash purchase.  What did they say, they didn't have the points in your UY or the same "unit" or just you had to buy more.  I wonder if they think you're going to buy more if they push you.  It sounds like you may need a new guide.


----------



## bendadin (Oct 13, 2017)

Dean said:


> I would ask them to speak to a supervision.  It is my understanding that even for a new buyer, the minimum is only 50 points other than Copper Creek where the minimum as a new buyer is 100.  As such the minimum for a current buyer buying the same use year and titled the same is 50 at CCV & 25 otherwise though the 25 requires a cash purchase.  What did they say, they didn't have the points in your UY or the same "unit" or just you had to buy more.  I wonder if they think you're going to buy more if they push you.  It sounds like you may need a new guide.



I actually called a supervisor and I got a voicemail from her saying that they would try to get an answer next week. I am looking for 50 points Poly so I had the minimum even though this was to be an add-on. And they had been calling people offering them the add-on for a Dec UY. 

So as long as I don't get frustrated enough to give up on buying direct, if I don't get what I want, I can always just buy a 25 point contract. $109 to close which is way cheaper than I paid to close my resales. And I'll just do that every couple of years. But then again, I may just dump my plans, transfer in some points, and move on.


----------



## Dean (Oct 13, 2017)

bendadin said:


> I actually called a supervisor and I got a voicemail from her saying that they would try to get an answer next week. I am looking for 50 points Poly so I had the minimum even though this was to be an add-on. And they had been calling people offering them the add-on for a Dec UY.
> 
> So as long as I don't get frustrated enough to give up on buying direct, if I don't get what I want, I can always just buy a 25 point contract. $109 to close which is way cheaper than I paid to close my resales. And I'll just do that every couple of years. But then again, I may just dump my plans, transfer in some points, and move on.


Sounds strange.  I'd have a frank discussion with my guide about what's going on.  Either they're jerking you around or there's something else going on here.  Either way I'd either figure out what it is and be satisfied to the answer, or I'd get a new guide.


----------



## bendadin (Oct 25, 2017)

Dean said:


> Sounds strange.  I'd have a frank discussion with my guide about what's going on.  Either they're jerking you around or there's something else going on here.  Either way I'd either figure out what it is and be satisfied to the answer, or I'd get a new guide.



So I finally got a call today. They did decide to "let" us buy a 50 point direct contract at the Polynesian. However, they wouldn't allow us to have a DEC UY and they added the contract to a current account number. That part pretty much stinks as now I have to add children to both contracts AND it doesn't give me that extra contract for transferring extra points.


----------



## Dean (Oct 25, 2017)

bendadin said:


> So I finally got a call today. They did decide to "let" us buy a 50 point direct contract at the Polynesian. However, they wouldn't allow us to have a DEC UY and they added the contract to a current account number. That part pretty much stinks as now I have to add children to both contracts AND it doesn't give me that extra contract for transferring extra points.


Either way you'd have to add the children to each separate contract if you wanted them on everything but they only have to be a member to get the perks. Something's still wrong here.  The official minimum new purchase for Poly is 100 but they've routinely been allowing 50.  I'd hold out for the same UY even if I had to miss a trip doing it, they may not have the points right now, they'll have them later.  And you need a new guide plus you need to talk to a supervisor.


----------



## bendadin (Oct 25, 2017)

Dean said:


> Either way you'd have to add the children to each separate contract if you wanted them on everything but they only have to be a member to get the perks. Something's still wrong here.  The official minimum new purchase for Poly is 100 but they've routinely been allowing 50.  I'd hold out for the same UY even if I had to miss a trip doing it, they may not have the points right now, they'll have them later.  And you need a new guide plus you need to talk to a supervisor.



I actually have just decided to go ahead and shelf the deal. I want another account number. I have 8 kids. Granted all 8 won't want to be on a contract, but I'd rather add one on each contract and then put the contracts in a trust. I don't want to add more than one child on each deed. And I really wanted that extra point transfer option. 

But you are right, something is wrong here.


----------



## Dean (Oct 26, 2017)

bendadin said:


> I actually have just decided to go ahead and shelf the deal. I want another account number. I have 8 kids. Granted all 8 won't want to be on a contract, but I'd rather add one on each contract and then put the contracts in a trust. I don't want to add more than one child on each deed. And I really wanted that extra point transfer option.
> 
> But you are right, something is wrong here.


I suspect the main issue is they didn't have the points in your UY.  I'd still wait for the same UY because if you transfer from one to the other, you won't be able to see those points online and therefore you'll have to call for reservation using transferred points.  Why not just do a 25 pt add on then change the registration after the fact to add as many kids as possible.  You'll end up with the same effect of a separate master with the ability to transfer in and additional wait list spots.  Sure you'll have to change the deed again but it'll be much cheaper.  Or even if you do 50 same title and registration, but do 2*25 same UY and only change one after the fact.  Lots of variables here, there's no chance they'll remove the benefits from retail contracts other than the slight chance of a VIP system which you wouldn't qualify for in all likelihood anyway due to the likely volume component.


----------



## bendadin (Oct 26, 2017)

Dean said:


> I suspect the main issue is they didn't have the points in your UY.  I'd still wait for the same UY because if you transfer from one to the other, you won't be able to see those points online and therefore you'll have to call for reservation using transferred points.  Why not just do a 25 pt add on then change the registration after the fact to add as many kids as possible.  You'll end up with the same effect of a separate master with the ability to transfer in and additional wait list spots.  Sure you'll have to change the deed again but it'll be much cheaper.  Or even if you do 50 same title and registration, but do 2*25 same UY and only change one after the fact.  Lots of variables here, there's no chance they'll remove the benefits from retail contracts other than the slight chance of a VIP system which you wouldn't qualify for in all likelihood anyway due to the likely volume component.



Right now they aren't allowing me a new member number. That is probably the key right there. I need (want) a new member number for WL and the extra transfer (to/from someone else.) And I want to keep the kids separate. Not knowing the future, I do know that I certainly wouldn't want to be on the same deed as some of my siblings.


----------



## Dean (Oct 26, 2017)

bendadin said:


> Right now they aren't allowing me a new member number. That is probably the key right there. I need (want) a new member number for WL and the extra transfer (to/from someone else.) And I want to keep the kids separate. Not knowing the future, I do know that I certainly wouldn't want to be on the same deed as some of my siblings.


If you title it differently it'll be a new member number.  I wouldn't buy for legacy options, buy what works now.  A 25 pt that has everyone you want to get perks is a throw away in 20 years if the perks make sense.  They really seem to be jerking you around.


----------



## bendadin (Oct 27, 2017)

Dean said:


> If you title it differently it'll be a new member number.  I wouldn't buy for legacy options, buy what works now.  A 25 pt that has everyone you want to get perks is a throw away in 20 years if the perks make sense.  They really seem to be jerking you around.



I think that they finally listened to me. I got a new contract for 50 points Polynesian. I have no idea what UY they are giving me but I am getting 2016 developer points no matter which one it ends up. The closing was an extra $100 being a new contract as opposed to an add-on. I was looking at $189 for the 50. It is $109 for 25. I am paying $289, which is fine. It is so much lower than my resale closing costs. And in the end I'll have a 50 point contract that should be appreciating over the years. I bought 50BLT for the high price of $132pp and now the asking price is around $168. We bought almost two years ago.


----------



## Dean (Oct 28, 2017)

bendadin said:


> I think that they finally listened to me. I got a new contract for 50 points Polynesian. I have no idea what UY they are giving me but I am getting 2016 developer points no matter which one it ends up. The closing was an extra $100 being a new contract as opposed to an add-on. I was looking at $189 for the 50. It is $109 for 25. I am paying $289, which is fine. It is so much lower than my resale closing costs. And in the end I'll have a 50 point contract that should be appreciating over the years. I bought 50BLT for the high price of $132pp and now the asking price is around $168. We bought almost two years ago.


It will not appreciate, about the best you can hope for is it holds it's value.  Still, the value in a timeshare is it's usage, one should not buy retail planning to resell.  I'm glad it's working out but I still think you need a new guide from what you've shared but wait until this is done.


----------



## Trudyt623 (Oct 28, 2017)

Please help me understand what benefits there are to owning small packages? I currently own at AKL.


----------



## Dean (Oct 28, 2017)

Trudyt623 said:


> Please help me understand what benefits there are to owning small packages? I currently own at AKL.


IMO it really depends on your situation but the main ones are that you only need a small amount of points or a small amount extra, that you bought resale after the restrictions and you're buying the minimum retail to get the perks like pass discounts or member cruise access, that you're trying to get multiple names on anything to get them perks, and similar situations.  While some believe it's a good idea as an exit strategy for sale later or for a legacy option to leave to heirs, IMO these are rarely a good idea, if ever, unless they can be done at the same price as one could do for a single contract.  Maybe one only needs 50 pts for an EOY or every third year trip to get home resort priority for something difficult to get otherwise like VGF.  If one were to buy say 50 pts times 3 at the same resort resale, the additional cost to do so compared to 150 resale would be in the range of $2000-2500, almost enough to add the additional 25 pts retail to get perks if one bought resale restricted.  And that assumes it didn't push one to buying more than 25 retail which would further widen the spread.  Of course every situation is a little different but just to get multiple smaller contracts with no other reasonable goal is a poor choice IMO.


----------



## Trudyt623 (Oct 28, 2017)

Thank you for your response. These small contracts have always boggled my mind.  I currently own 220 points at AKL and the only small contracts I would consider is Hilton Head Island if there are any benefits to it.

Trudy Taylor


----------



## Dean (Oct 28, 2017)

Trudyt623 said:


> Thank you for your response. These small contracts have always boggled my mind.  I currently own 220 points at AKL and the only small contracts I would consider is Hilton Head Island if there are any benefits to it.
> 
> Trudy Taylor


Certainly the 25 pt retail contract after a non qualified resale purchase is main stream and likely the best choice for most buyers now and going forward, at least as long as they continue to allow 25 pts to be qualified for perks.  The % that should do so at 50 points retail will be infinitely less.  One loses nothing on the cruise and other cash exchange options for the initial restrictions as they were never a good choice for buying and almost never to never for just using points.  But I know some use say 50 points for an EOY trip with banking/borrowing and some buy multiple small contracts for home resort priority.  The problem with those situations and smaller contracts is it requires significant banking/borrowing ongoing which increases aggravation and risk, esp risk.  IMO it's almost always better to buy more and rent the extra rather than buy smaller but routinely having to use banking/borrowing.  The OP is going to end up with a completely separate master contract if it's titled differently even if the same UY and as such, they will not be able to use the points directly with their current contracts.  This will cause them to have to reserve separately and/or use up the one per year transfer for each contract.  Likely not a big deal for their plans since this is a different home resort and I believe they're plans are to use those mainly for Poly.  Personally I don't expect Poly to be all that difficult to get long term that one will have to own there but some disagree.


----------



## RussellSun (Nov 11, 2017)

I am sort of confused as to the benefit of adding a 25 point retail contract at one's current home resort vs adding it at a new home resort so as to get a new 11 month booking window (with banking and borrowing and going every 2-3 years). Even if you do not use it, wouldn't that be better in case you ever want it? This is assuming you already have enough points at your other home resorts.


----------



## Dean (Nov 11, 2017)

RussellSun said:


> I am sort of confused as to the benefit of adding a 25 point retail contract at one's current home resort vs adding it at a new home resort so as to get a new 11 month booking window (with banking and borrowing and going every 2-3 years). Even if you do not use it, wouldn't that be better in case you ever want it? This is assuming you already have enough points at your other home resorts.


Obviously there are many nuances here.  But IMO to buy a higher end resorts just in case you want it and because one thinks it'll be difficult to get while paying more is a bad choice.  If one has sufficient points at the home resort(s) including a cushion for larger villas, higher seasons and reallocation risk, then it does take the pressure off.  I'd only buy the higher end more expensive option if I specifically wanted that home resort based on knowledge and experience.  Otherwise I'd buy at current home resort for ease of use or cheaper options if I was OK with using at the 7 month for some of my usage.  IMO one of the mistakes those new to DVC make is overbuying or underbuying both in terms of home resort (esp overbuying) and # of points where both under and over are common.  You may want to do a visit or 2 to WDW before deciding.  Let's say you decide later you have to have VGF but 25 points won't be enough, things will likely be more expensive and more complicated to get there.  Or maybe you hate it and you just cost yourself a good $1K unnecessarily.


----------



## Lisa P (Nov 17, 2017)

Is reselling harder with small contracts?  People who buy small contracts for the owner perks would not be interested in buying small resale contracts but they still have to pay full closing/transfer costs on a small contract.


----------



## Dean (Nov 17, 2017)

Lisa P said:


> Is reselling harder with small contracts?  People who buy small contracts for the owner perks would not be interested in buying small resale contracts but they still have to pay full closing/transfer costs on a small contract.


Currently their easier but long term I doubt that'll remain the case.  You would pay the same or close resale for a smaller contract than a larger one.  That and the fact they tend to sell for more per point AND be more stripped is why I believe it's almost never a good idea to buy multiple smaller contracts.  Further, IMO, it's never a good idea to do so for a legacy issue or exit strategy.


----------



## RussellSun (Nov 17, 2017)

Dean said:


> Currently their easier but long term I doubt that'll remain the case.  You would pay the same or close resale for a smaller contract than a larger one.  That and the fact they tend to sell for more per point AND be more stripped is why I believe it's almost never a good idea to buy multiple smaller contracts.  Further, IMO, it's never a good idea to do so for a legacy issue or exit strategy.



This is a very good point. I was contemplating buying a small direct contract for the Disney benefits to complement by resale contracts but now I am rethinking if it is worth it. I know 100 point contracts have great resale value but I don’t know how well 25 and 50 point contracts do on the resale market. Would they be of interest on the resale market to folks on tight budgets who just want to get started with some Disney points perhaps?


----------



## Dean (Nov 17, 2017)

RussellSun said:


> This is a very good point. I was contemplating buying a small direct contract for the Disney benefits to complement by resale contracts but now I am rethinking if it is worth it. I know 100 point contracts have great resale value but I don’t know how well 25 and 50 point contracts do on the resale market. Would they be of interest on the resale market to folks on tight budgets who just want to get started with some Disney points perhaps?


I think you're coming to the wrong conclusion if I understand your post correctly.  Buying 100 retail is not the proper answer to this issue.  Currently smaller contracts are easier to sell and for more.  No guarantee that will remain the case but no guarantee it won't either.  Better to throw away the 25 point contract later than buy 100 retail to get access to the additional perks.  Or better to just forego the perks.  Now there are reasons to buy more than 25 retail but only in very select situations for extremely knowledgeable and experienced people from a DVC standpoint.  Basically for those that know from experience they want something that's either not a lot cheaper resale or not available resale and they'll use it almost all of the time at the home resort.


----------

